# Evaluating what I've got....



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

So, I might sell my orks if I can get roughly $700+ for em'. Would these be worth in the ballpark? 
2 x Dakkajet (NIB)
3 x Lootas and Burnas (NIB)
Theiving Grots (Most NOS)
60 Boyz (NOS)
9 new killa kanz
2 new deff dreadz
1 old killa kan
20 stormboyz, 5 NOS, 5 unassembled, latest models
Zagstruk 
snikrot
5 kommandoz
5 tankbustaz
2 orks with heavy weapons
8 AOBR warbosses
Ghazghkull
Baddruk
30 Grotz
25 Deffkoptaz
8 Trukks
330+ Ork Boyz
60 Nobz
TONS of bits (A bunch of grot teckies and bomb squigs) 

Any advice would be welcome. All are unpainted or paint stripped,mold lines removed, and a good deal are still un assembled.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Oops, forgot I have 15 more lootaz too.


----------

